# Finishing Birch



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm making CD/DVD bookcases for my college age daughter and don't want to spend a lot of $$ so I'm making them out of birch plywood with birch hardwood trim to finish the fronts and edges of the top and bottoms. I have always heard birch has very uneven staining properties and was looking for some hints from the experts. I'm a beginner woodworker and have no spray capapbilities so it will be all hand finished and I'm looking for some tips from the experts.

Thanks,


----------



## Jack Lavallet (Aug 11, 2008)

I build with birch for "lower cost" options all the time. Generally, birch does display an uneven coloring under a penetrating stain. I've found that conditioner (I.E., Minwax) under a flow-on stain helps some, but I get better results using a thicker stain, such as a wipe-on gel. Usually it takes two applications. Then, with a poly topcoat, I use the gell stain as a glaze. That really can put on some pretty color, and you can wipe on a bit more in lighter areas, etc. You will find the plywood veneer stains differently from the solid wood fascia. Again tho, using the gel as a glaze will really help.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Seal your Birch plywood with one coat of Shellac Sanding Sealer, lightly rub down and then stain, this will allow your stain to be applied to a more even finish, good luck!!


----------



## gbak7442 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, great tips.


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

derek willis said:


> Seal your Birch plywood with one coat of Shellac Sanding Sealer, lightly rub down and then stain, this will allow your stain to be applied to a more even finish, good luck!!


Thanks for the tip.


----------

